# Munich Germany



## falmouth3 (Sep 19, 2010)

I just saw a travel show and now I'm considering what I'm going to do next year.  I'm thinking about taking a vacation in Munich.  How long should I plan to be in Munich?

What would you recommend doing there?

Thanks,
Sue


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 19, 2010)

Munich is worth a week. Lots to see and do in town and within short driving distances. The Englisher Garden is very nice and of course one needs to make a visit to at least one beer hall. If anyone is interested, BMW is headquartered there and offers tours of their factory as well as BMW Welt where people take delivery of their cars.

If you plan to go during Ocktober Fest, be prepared to pay a ton of Euros for anything.

Cheers


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 20, 2010)

Definitely visit both of the royal palaces in the city, the Rezidenzschloss and Schloss Nyphemburg.  The former was badly damaged in WWII bombing but since restored while the latter is farther out of the center and largely escaped WWII damage.  Outside of the city to the southeast is Seescholoss Chiemesee, one of mad king Ludwigs palaces, which is on an island in a large lake.  It can be reached by train and boat.  There is also a WWII concentration camp north of the city that is well worth a visit.

If you are timesharing to Munich, you are probably out of luck for an exchange unless you are a member of Hapimag, the worlds oldest timeshare developer, which has a timeshare resort in the city.  Hapimag does not trade through RCI or II, but has recently been giving inventory at selected resorts to DAE and DRI. I have not seen the Munich resort at DAE and have not heard of it being availible through DRI.  It has been reported, however, that DRI has had access to the Hapimag resort in Prague (although apparently not at that one for DAE), so it you are a DRI member, it is probably worth a call.


----------



## hibbeln (Sep 21, 2010)

In the summer of 2008 we (easily) snagged a timeshare about 90 minutes south of Munich near Garmisch-Partenkirchen.  We had a fantastic time!  There are many other timeshares in the alps south of Munich which are easy to get into in the summer because they are primarily ski bases.  Kind of like getting into the Rocky's in the winter.   We used this as a base for seeing Garmisch-Partenkirchen, the Zugspitze, going over to Fussen to see Neueschwanstein, Hohenschwangau, and also Linderhof and the Weisskirche.  Mittenwald is very close by.  We did some great hiking (there are a LOT of trails).  One that stands out is the Partnachklamm or Partnach Gorge.  There was another gorge we hike near Mittenwald.....something like the Leusatchklamm.   We also daytripped to Berchtesgaden (Hitler's Eagle's Nest and a big WWII museum there, the salt mines, and also the Konigsee) and to Salzburg, Austria.  Another part of Austria (Halstatt, Innsbruck...) were a very, very close drive away.
When we left, we flew in and out of Munich, so we piggy-backed a few nights (non timeshare) in Munich and saw Dachau and many other sights in Munich on our way out.  Munich is a city (but with an almost small town feel to it) with plenty of museums and historical and architectural sights.


----------



## vaterp37 (Sep 29, 2010)

Dont forget the Romantic Road?  Some of the most beautiful medieval cities like Rothenburg, Bamberg, Wurzburg, etc.  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romantic_road


----------



## falmouth3 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for your responses.  We don't know exactly when we'll go, but I am sure it will be outside of Octoberfest.  I like to go places off season.  We'll be using Hilton Honors points, no timeshare.

Sue


----------



## x3 skier (Oct 1, 2010)

*Hilton Munich City*

I stayed at Hilton Munich City when I was last there. Nice Hotel, lower points cost and right on top of the U Bahn Station. The U Bahn runs directly to / from the Airport as well.

Cheers


----------

